# Zach doing tricks



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Well he's six months old now so this is really nothing spectacular  but the first time we've got it all on camera... enjoy!

YouTube - Zach doing tricks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

aw no comments, poor zachy


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i cant watch videos with my dial up... grrr 
but i can imagine he is doing the tricks well


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

lol, the tricks arent bad considering he is still recovering from his op bless him. The bit I wanted ppl to see is the end, I ask him "wheres daddy" and he launches himself at the camera, quite funny


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

What a good boy Zach is - the roll over was particularly neat. And isn't he a big boy? Gorgeous dog!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice video Louise, I didn't have any sound, so wondered what had happened at the end, I moved 2 months ago and haven't plugged my speakers in on the computer yet.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Lovely video Lousie i think hes lovely and doing so well, loved the roll over, very clever for his age thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great video hes a lovely and cleaver dog, the last bit was so funny


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great video, He is certainly is a clever boy!!!!! I love the last trick of jump on dad! Will have to teach mine that!!!!!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww! He is so wellbehaved and cute. I wish my german shepherd would behave like that!! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a really good video, what a clever boy,


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Louise,

Zach is gorgeous and clever, love the end, very funny.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats a great little video of him showing off!

Looks like your food bill is going to be a good one, he's a healthy build!


----------



## blossom (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! A lovely video and a gorgeous, clever boy


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

What a clever boy he is!!

Love how his tail wags in antisipation for the treat lol!!

Ang x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great video, hes very smart & so handsome aswell


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

awww thats really gud for 6 months old he is really cute


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Clever boy Zach!!!!! I've taught Poppy 'Where's Dad' but i've not got as far as roll over yet, how did you do that? Poppy was sitting next to me when I watched it and at the end juped on the laptop keyboard, I think she might be jealous she's 11 months and a younger pup knows more than her, when she's fully recovered I'm starting training again!!!
Well done Louise and Zach (and daddy the cameraman)!!!

ps, love the launch at the end!!!


----------



## Stickymicky (Nov 11, 2008)

No way thats really good, Zacks well clever!!!... I've got a 10 week Husky and she has mastered sit, lay down, paw and other paw... havn't got a clue on how to get her to do roll over and other stuff so im hitting the training books! LOL

Whats the clicker for?... I've about those but did it really help???


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I meant to ask that too, is it a clicker or a treat dispenser?


----------

